# Dave the Dead found it.....



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the party, that is....I've been wondering where all the haunt action is! So , anyway, I'm Dave, and I make dead things. I've been active on MoM for quite a while, and just now learned that there are other forums out there in cyberspace.....wow! how cool is this???? I'm hoping to check some other's cool Halloween props and stuff and look forward to sharing ideas. For all those who already know me....hope you weren't trying to hide!

Thanks for having me!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o dave , welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi DTD! Glad to see you make it over to the dark side of the street!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet! Glad you decide to join up here, it's pretty cool.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Who left the door open?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ha ha Krough! Nobody left it open....I always carry a crowbar with me.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Dave. Nice to have you aboard!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome dave.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

man...and i thought i could get away from you! haha - glad your here..there is plenty of action goin on over hear - was actually just gettin ready to tell ya to join - hows that mold coming?? get ur foam yet??? nice seein ya man - 1031fan


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

just looking at your photobucket... your stuff is awesome!
i love the big scarecrow guy! how'd you make him???
welcome to the forum!
can't wait to see what you are doing for 2007!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy, Dave
And Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Dave.

Lots of good people here.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

i love the big scarecrow guy! how'd you make him???

do you meant the pumpkin headed guy in the coffin? If so, he's a paper mache' head, pvc arms,blucky ribs, wire frame hands. It is actually a pneumatic prop that jumps out of the coffin corpselator style. (if this isn't the one you want to know about, just let me know....i have no secrets.....)


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

There goes the message board...:zombie:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

HMMMMM....i WONDER WHO TIPPED ME OFF TO THIS FORUM???? any thoughts Procrastinator?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Dave! Someone who carries a crowbar with them is good for so many things. You'll like it here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the insanity, Dave!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Dave. Hmmm, the last time I was over at MOM I was replying to some molding threads. What are you working on? Mold making is one of my favorite aspects of the whole hobby.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Greetings and welcome Dave. Hmmm, the last time I was over at MOM I was replying to some molding threads. What are you working on? Mold making is one of my favorite aspects of the whole hobby.


Just starting some 2part urethane skulls....moving up from greatstuff....hopefully it will go well, because every time I try to advance to the next level, this hobby gets more and more expensive....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i was talking about this guy:
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloween2006061.jpg

but that coffin guy is awesome to!! 



dave the dead said:


> i love the big scarecrow guy! how'd you make him???
> 
> do you meant the pumpkin headed guy in the coffin? If so, he's a paper mache' head, pvc arms,blucky ribs, wire frame hands. It is actually a pneumatic prop that jumps out of the coffin corpselator style. (if this isn't the one you want to know about, just let me know....i have no secrets.....)


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ah yes....the Pumpkin Monster....never really thought of it as a scarecrow, but then again, I haven't seen any crows for a while........
If you check the album, I have some in-process pix that help explain the basic armature. The gist is a wood frame with chickenwire for the form. The head is paper mache, and is suspended on an eyehook. I have mounted a motor underneath which moves the head back and forth, and also run wires to levers that move the arms. The skin is a cotton-type cloth soaked in latex paint, then added cheescloth also soaked in paint. Webbed hands and feet are cheesecloth with latex (not paint) She turned out pretty cool, and def. got some attention both before and during my haunt. If you want to know anythng else, fire away!
in case you missed it, here's a short video of the movement.
MVI_1403.flv video by davethedead - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid105.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m240/davethedead/MVI_1403


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Dave, welcome....... wow... great lookin props by the way.... can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Dave, You'll enjoy working with the foam. It's easy, and ten times more reliable in results than casting with great stuff.


----------

